# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم افتتاح قسم رمضانيات

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كل عام وانتم بألف خير ..

مبارك عليكم قدوم شهر الرحمة ..

شهر الغفران .. وشهر الخيرات ..

بهذه المناسبة .. اقدم لكم قسم ..

*منتدى رمضانيات 1431 هـ*

وبإذن الله سوف يكون هناك الكثير من التغيرات ..

وان شاء الله بمناسبة الشهر الكريم ..

نكون يداً بيد لتنشيط الشبكة ..

نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..

كل المودة

----------

مضراوي (08-05-2010), 

ورده محمديه (08-05-2010), 

ابو طارق (08-05-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (08-05-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

تسلم أخوي ع الإفتتآح الرآئـع ..

مبآرك عليكم الشهر الفضيل ..

و إن ششآء الله يلآقي القسم نشآط حلو من الأعضآء ..

يعطيك العآفية ..}!!

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-05-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
مبارك عليك الشهر 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 

وجعله شهر خير وغفران وبركات علينا وعليكم 
والله يبلغنا وياكم قيامه وصيامه 

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على جهودك 
وعساك على القوه يارب


دمت موفق..

*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-05-2010)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أخي المشرف شبكة الناصره كل*
*عام وأنت بألف خير وسلامه*
*فنحن معكم يداً بيد*
*لنرتقي بالمنتدى ونجعله في أكمل حلة*
*مبارك علينا وعليكم شهر رمضان بخيره وبركاته*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته،،،*
*كل عام وأنتم بإلف خير ،،،*
*ومبآآرك علينا وعليكم قدوم الشهر الفضيل ،،،*
*جعله الله شهر خير ويمن وبركآت لنا ولكمـ ،،،*

*شبـكة النـاصرهـ /*
*آفتتاحك لقسم رمضانيات سيكون مميز ومليء بزهوة العبادة والصيامـ ،،،*
*دائماً سباق الى وضع كل ماهو جديد ودائماً ترتقي للمميز ،،،*
*الله يعطيكـ الف عـآآفيه ،،،*
*وسِلمت على جهودك الراآآئعه ،،،*
*وماننحرمـ عطاآءك،،،*
*حماكـ المولى ،،،*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-05-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم ..

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضييل 

وكل عام وآنتو بخيير


وعطاكم الله الف عافية 

وإن شاء الله يكون القسسم عامر بالمواضيع الرمضانية الجميله 

موفقين لكل خير

----------

شبكة الناصرة (08-05-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*شهر خير على الجميع 
موفقين اخي الكريم*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كل عام وانتم بالف الف خير* 

*ورمضان كريم* 

*للجميع* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم ..

كل عام والجميع بخير
رمضان كريم ..
وا نشاء الله المنتدى يعمر بالمواضيع

----------

